
This Will Make You a More Productive Procrastinator - Lorenz_Duremdes
https://medium.com/afwp/this-will-make-you-a-more-productive-procrastinator-b29bd9b9c68b
======
toyg
This does not really work, at least for the pathological procrastinators. I
know because I’ve lived most of my life like that. It made me pretty good at
side activities that will do little for my wellbeing or my financial and
social success. Using the author’s example: if you read a lot but you only get
paid to write, sooner or later real life will show you the bill. Yes, all that
reading might come useful here or there, but the value/time ratio will be
abysmally low - and at the back of your mind, the negative feeling of having
wasted time will reinforce a downward spiral of negativity and self-hatred.

I think I turned a corner on this issue recently, but I don’t want to preach
and everyone is different. I just want to say: if your procrastination is at
chronic levels, you have to accept you’re powerless, seek professional help,
and sincerely commit to the solutions they suggest. It can take very little to
fix, but it’s often impossible to do if you don’t admit to yourself that
you’ve lost control.

~~~
Lorenz_Duremdes
Yeah, I definitely agree that it's very situational. I guess everything has
its exceptions too.

I definitely agree that professional help can well... help. There are some
things beyond our control. I used to procrastinate because I have autism,
which made me quickly feel overwhelmed about what to do with all that school
stuff and such, and therefore leading to procrastination.

So yeah, I got therapy for that and it helps so far.

------
mattkrause
The entire article can be summarized as "Do something that you hate slightly
less instead."

